# Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee



## sporti2000 (7. November 2005)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich habe schon einiges über dass Angeln am Brouersdam hier im Forum gelesen. Ich war im August diesen Jahres am Nordseeteil des Dams angeln und habe 3 Makrelen und 3 Heringe gefangen.  Ich fand es einfach super von den Steinen aus, die etwa 30 Meter ins Meer reichen, zu angeln. Dann habe ich gehört, dass das Gevilinger Meer auch aus Salzwasser besteht. Was ich dabei besonders faszinierend finde, ist die Tatsache, dass man dort auch mit dem Schlauchboot rausfahren kann, weil die Strömung nicht so starkt ist, wie in der Nordsee. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit? Besteht die Möglichkeit, wenn man weit rausfährt auf das Grevelinger Meer, auch größere Makrelen, oder Dorsche zu fangen?|kopfkrat  
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.#6 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## totaler Spinner (14. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hi Sporti2000,
bei ruhigem Wetter ist das Grevelinger Meer durchaus mit einem Schlauchboot zu befahren, dort gibt’s keine Gezeiten und im Allgemeinen keine Strömung. Bei starkem Wind kann jedoch schon ein Wellengang  um 1m entstehen. Soviel ich weiß gibt es dort keine Dorsche und Makrelen, sondern Hering, Butterfisch, Aal, und vielleicht paar Platte. Außer Kleinfisch hab ich dort bisher nur einen fetten Aal gefangen, bin aber auch nicht so der Spezi. (noch nicht!) Dort gibt es unzählige Krebse die einem das Grundangeln echt schwer machen und kleine dunkle Fische (Grundeln?) die große Haken bis zu einen Drittel der eigenen Körperlänge schlucken. Ein beliebter Platz auch für Bootsangler ist vor der Brouwerssluis. Dort entsteht beim (Fisch)schleusen auch Strömung. Das wird durch Rote Lichter am Dam angezeigt. Aber grade dann sieht man dort die meisten Angler.


----------



## sporti2000 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hallo,

mit Brouwerssluis meinst du die Schleuse die durch den Brouwersdam führt und die Nordsee mit dem Grevelinger Meer verbindet? Dort habe ich in diesem Jahr auch einen Hornhect gefangen. Dort war auch ein schwarm von Hornhechten zu sehen, zumindestens an dieser Stelle (Grevelinger Meer), stehen sie auch.


----------



## Schütti (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hallo Marcel,

erst einmal |welcome: on board. Ich fahr schon seit über 30 Jahren in diese Gegend und muss leider sagen, dass das Grevelingenmeer (wie leider so viele Gewässer) zum Angeln immer schlechter geworden sind.

Aber wir wollen ja nicht :c sondern gemeinsam gute neue Plätze finden.
Also, im April-Mai kannst du Massen an Heringen fangen auf der Grevelingenseite (Schleuse am Brouwersdamm).

Du musst allerdings immer die Gezeiten beachten. Immer losgehen ca. 2 Stunden nach Tiefststand. Dann drückt das Wasser von der Nordsee in das Grevelingenmeer. Du kannst auch Heringe fangen wenn die Schleuse geschlossen ist, dies kommt aber nur sehr selten vor.

Auf der Nordseeseite kannst du ab Juni Massen an Hornis fangen. Dort musst du aber ca. 2 Stunden nach Höchststand losgehen, da dann das Wasser vom Grevelingenmeer in die Nordsee zurückläuft.

Zwischen Juli-September sind auch Massen an Wolfsbarschen dort, die du mit einem leichten Jig überlisten kannst #6 .

Zur Heringszeit fahre ich immer mit meinem Schlauchi auf´s Grevelingenmeer und veranker dieses vor der Schleuse, dann stehst du nicht mit den anderen Heringsanglern Schulter an Schulter.

Ansonsten ist der April eine super Zeit um vom Schlauchi Wittlinge zu verhaften die auch recht heufig in guten Grössen im Grevelingenmeer vorkommen  . Ein Echolot und eine Seekarte sind sehr hilfreich  .

Vor der Hafeneinfahrt "Scharendijke" ist ein Top-Platz (ca. 42 m tief).

Mit den Platten ist es in den letzten Jahren so schlecht geworden, dass sich ein geziehltes Beangeln nicht lohnt  .

Auch Dorsch und Makrelen gibt´s dort keine. Aal soll da schon besser sein.

Ansonsten ist das Gewässer gut und einfach mit dem Schlauchi zu befahren: keine Ströhmung, keine Gezeiten und auch nicht sehr windanfällig.

Eventuell bin ich nächstes Jahr im September dort und dann geht´s (natürlich nur bei ruhiger See) auf die Nordsee zum Makrelen- und Wolfsbarschangeln.

Dort liegt in ca. 100 m Entfernung (vor dem Strand von Renesse) das "Brouwershavensche Gat" (siehe Seekarte) mit ca. 8 m Tiefe. Dort lässt sich so manche Makrele im Septermber erwischen.

Also, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal und machen eine gemeinsame Schlauchi-Tour :g .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## sporti2000 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hallo Schütti,

du scheinst dich ja wirklich gut dort auszukennen, dass freut mich. Als ich im August zuletzt da war, haben die Holländer auch Hornhechte wie verrückt gefangen. Die haben auf der Norseeseite mit einem Fischfetzen geangelt. Ich mit einem Kumpel habe an dem Tag gar nichts gefangen. Wir hatten Makrelenpaternoster, Blinker und Twister dabei. Alles hat nichts gebracht. Das war schon echt deprimierend, da wir mit allem nichts gefangen haben und die Holländer einen Horni nach dem anderen. #c Die Schleuse auf der Nordseeseite finde ich nicht so gut, da man dort einen Häger nach dem anderen hat.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Spinny (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Petri!

Ich fahre ende März an das Grevelinger meer. Habt ihr ein paar tips was mann zu der zeit an den haken bekommt?

gruß alex


----------



## seeyou (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Ende März fängt mann Massen von Heringen!!! Aber es wird voll! Gut dass ich vom Boot aus angel ;-)
Also grosse Eimer und viel Eis mitnehmen. Gruß, jens.#6


----------



## Spinny (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hi!
Also Heringe ist schon mal ok, aber wie sieht es mit Raubfischen aus???
Und was gibt es sonst noch für die Pfanne???


----------



## Wedaufischer (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*



> Und was gibt es sonst noch für die Pfanne???


3 Eier + kleingeschnittene Mettwurst ist immer lecker.


----------



## totaler Spinner (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Wittling, Butterfisch, Aal, Platte. Aber alles weitaus weniger als die Heringe am Brouwersdam. 
ABER VORSICHT: SPERRZEIT KÖDERARTEN
Von 1.April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai darf nicht geangelt werden mit: 
Wurm o. Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, Köderfisch/fetzen, Kunstköder außer Fliege bis 2,5 cm. 
Ich weis nicht ob das auch fürs Grevelingenmeer gilt. Vielleicht kann hier jemand was zu sagen.
Nachtangeln ist verboten.

Hier gibt es die Vergunning:

Grevelingen Meer 					

Verkrijgbaar dag- en weekvergunningen cc. € 4,00 en € 13,50					

naam 	adres	postcode	plaats	tel.nummer	fax

Opstapboten Grevelingen Meer					

J.C.M. van Oevelen	Esdoornlaan 4	4702 AT	ROOSENDAAL	06-22517136	
W.C.J. van Parijs, Sportvisserij Zuiderzee	Marktweg Zuid 1d	4794 SN	HEIJNINGEN	06-51351036	
W. Buitendijk	Noordzijde 29	2977 AD	GOUDRIAAN	0183-582724	

Schouwen Duivenland					

Centraal kantoor  Burgh- Haamstede.email: vvv.schouwen-duiveland@edz.nl 
VVV Zierikzee	Nieuwe Haven 7	4301 DJ	ZIERIKZEE	0900-2020233	
VVV Renesse	Zeeannemoonweg 4a	4325 BZ  	RENESSE	0900-2020233	
VVV Burg-Haamstede	Noordstraat 45a	4328 AK	BURGH-HAAMSTEDE	0900-2020233	
VVV Scharendijke 	Dijkstraat 28	4322 AB	SCHARENDIJKE	0900-2020233	
Faunaland Zierikzee	Korte Sint Janstraat 3-5	4301 AE	ZIERIKZEE	0111-412923	

Goeree-Overflakkee					

VVV Ouddorp	Bosweg 2	3253 XA	Ouddorp	0187-681789


----------



## Gunni77 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hallo



> 3 Eier + kleingeschnittene Mettwurst ist immer lecker.


 
#6 :q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## Spinny (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Eier + kleingeschnittene Mettwurst ist immer lecker.


 
Wohl bekomms!:m

@totaler Spinner
Ich fahre sowieso noch im März von daher is nix mit Sperrzeit für köder:q .


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hallo!
Hier mal ne Frage an die die dort oben regelmässig angeln.
Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit dort oben aus?
Was kann man da zur jetzigen Jahreszeit fangen(vom Ufer aus)

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Osning (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*



			
				totaler Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> Wittling, Butterfisch, Aal, Platte. Aber alles weitaus weniger als die Heringe am Brouwersdam.
> ABER VORSICHT: SPERRZEIT KÖDERARTEN
> Von 1.April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai darf nicht geangelt werden mit:
> Wurm o. Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, Köderfisch/fetzen, Kunstköder außer Fliege bis 2,5 cm.
> ...




Die Adresse von van Oevelen ist verändert, hat jetzt auch e-mail.
e-mail: vanoevelen@home.nl  oder www.mseendracht.nl
osning


----------



## Lysis (13. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hmmm, möchte nächste Woche auch an´s Grevelingenmeer.
Angle erst seit einem Jahr und war noch nie am Meer zum angeln. Soviel ich weiß ist ja das angeln auf der Meerseite ohne irgendeine Visakte erlaubt, habe auch keine Lust mir erst groß eine zu kaufen, bin ja eigentlich auch zum surfen da .
Frage mich aber schon ob ich mit meinem Lippe-angelzeugs nicht die Windflauten überbrücken kann.
 Nur was nimmt man da am besten mit, ohne erst viel kaufen zu müßen. Vielleicht hat da ja einer ein paar hilfreiche Tipps?

mfg
Lysis


----------



## Hobbyneuangler (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind dieses Jahr auch am Grevelingenmeer und zwar auf Zeeland, etwa 5 Kilometer westlich vom Damm entfernt bei Den Osse. Der letzte Eintrag ist ja schon einige Jahre alt, kann jemand mittlerweile mit aktuellen Informationen bezüglich möglichen Fischfang und guten Fangplätzen dienen?

War jemand dort in der Gegend und kennt einen guten Angelladen dort?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Hobbyneuangler


----------



## Lysis (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Für das Grevelingenmeer ist eine Angelberechtigung nötig. Die habe ich mir immer in Renesse bei VVV ( direkt am großen Parkplatz) geholt. In Renesse Mitte gibt es einen Angelladen der gut bestückt ist. Zu den Osse selber kann ich selber nichts sagen, da das schon zu lange her ist 

mfg
Lysis

P.S. Zum Angeln gehe ich immer an den Durchlass zum Grevelingendamm (Binnenseite). Die Meerseite ist absolut genial, leider aber abgesperrt, wegen Sturzgefahr. Es wird zwar dort geangelt, ist aber teuer, wenn man erwischt wird (vor ca. 5 J. 60€ )


----------



## Hobbyneuangler (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Ich hab mich gestern vertan, meinte östlich vom Damm (da liegt Den Osse).

Danke für die Informationen, was hast du so rausholen können? Ich habe im Internet einen Erfahrungsbericht gelesen, dass man im Grevelingenmeer sehr gut Wolfsbarsche angeln könnte.

Hast du auch kapitale Fische Angeln können?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## Lysis (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Grevelinger Meer / Nordsee*

Ich war bisher nur an der Grevelingenschleuse/Nordsee. Habe dort nur gepilkert, aber bisher nix gefangen. Direkt rechts und links neben der Schleuse habe ich Hornhechte gefangen, auf Fischfetzen. Aber eigentlich bin ja immer zum Surfen dort


----------

